# Load "freetype" module!



## fvs (Jan 3, 2018)

Looking to insert Load "freetype" module into /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it don't exist?
Which files hold the modules?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2018)

It's no longer required and the module got removed from Xorg some time ago.


----------



## fvs (Jan 3, 2018)

fvs said:


> Looking to insert Load "freetype" module into /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it don't exist?
> Which files hold the modules?


Thanks for reply, But where is my xorg.conf?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2018)

Not required either. Xorg does a fairly decent job configuring itself automatically these days.

Handbook: 5.4. Xorg Configuration


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 3, 2018)

Except when using the x11/nvidia-driver. Nvidia cards need nvidia-xconfig which creates an xorg.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 3, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> Nvidia cards need nvidia-xconfig which creates an xorg.conf.


Not really. It too doesn't require an xorg.conf, you only need to create a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf to load the driver, that's all. In exactly the same way as the handbook shows for the intel(4) driver.


----------



## MarcoB (Jan 3, 2018)

Funny, I don't have a /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf, only an /etc/X11/xorg.conf created by nvidia-xconfig. Maybe it doesn't matter where you put it. But here my X11 doesn't start without a config file for the Nvidia.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jan 3, 2018)

/etc/X11/xorg.conf is "deprecated" because currently (most users) you do not need a complete Xorg configuration file anymore, but just a few specific tweaks.

For that (specific tweaks) /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/* are used. It can a single file but the practice is to separate the files per section.


----------

